# Online Interview



## Grubic (Jun 8, 2006)

Came across this link and was wondering if anyone has any info on this interview?  Also wondering what people's thoughts are on the lawsuit that is ongoing?

*http://www.usadojo.com/take-action/petitions/darren-levine-interview.htm*


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 8, 2006)

_*Moderator Note:  Thread moved to Horror Stories.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT SuperModerator*_


----------

